# Explain your bbb.net screen name



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is inspired by a great thread at realgm on the Bulls board.

Various members of our community here have clear enough names: Kukoc4Ever, DaBullz, etc, but some names are a little more esoteric, and I'm not sure what they mean. Here's your opportunity to explain your name, so to speak.

I'll start with mine, which is pretty clear, but it actually tells a lot about me, so I'll spell it out.

I'm not particularly enamored with Darius Miles anymore. I liked him a lot as a rookie, though it's become more apparent as time has gone by that he's a pud. Miles Davis, that's clear enough. As a jazz musician and a basketball nut, I think this screen name explains two of my favorite passions.

Who's next?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SNL skit

DaBullz, DaBears, DaCubs.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Mine's not so esoteric, my name is all I expect from anyone who steps on the court, and what makes me the player I am. I'm not the most talented guy, but outplay better talents consistantly with good endurance, effort, and heady play.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Tom Boerwinkle = #1

Well, not really. I always thought the much maligned center was underrated, and the #1 designation was intended to overcompensate in the other direction, in a tongue-in-cheek manner. I do think its unfortunate that he doesn't get more props.

Mostly I wanted to pay some tribute to the mid-70's Bulls without going for one of the more obvious faces of that team -- Sloan, Van Lier, Love, Motta.

Having selected the identity, I have become more of a Boerwinkle afficianado than I was. In fact, at present I would call myself a Boerwinkle connissour of sorts.

My name falls pretty squarely in DMD's "pretty obvious" catagory, but there is is.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Mines not exciting at all , its just a nickname I get called irl due to my name being too hard for the majority - Stjepan.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Tom Boerwinkle = #1
> 
> Well, not really. I always thought the much maligned center was underrated, and the #1 designation was intended to overcompensate in the other direction, in a tongue-in-cheek manner. I do think its unfortunate that he doesn't get more props.
> 
> ...


And here I was thinking it was a cartoon moose who used to say "nothing up my sleeve... presto!"


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

My name is Mike and I live in DC. Actually I live in Chantilly, VA, which is in the far western suburbs of DC. But MikeChantilly might as well make me Mike Freddie Mercury Morris, which, while paying homage to an unheralded 70's pro athlete and a talented musician, is not really my bag.

...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol mike.

well ever since i got published in the tribune (good times) i think my user name is pretty self-explanatory.

miz (ms)

"n" is for first name

"k" is for last name

miz-en-kay

or as rlucas insists on calling me "mize". :laugh:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I chose this name back when what was supposed to be the Glorious Season of the 3Cs was about to start and everyone was picking the Bulls to make a playoff run and our dreams of Curry being Shaq-lite, Chandler being somewhere between Ben Wallace and David Robinson, and Jamal being a skinnier, better-shooting Penny Hardaway were still in full bloom. I actually expected that team to adminster many a ViciousFlogging to their opponents. ehhh, not so much.

My subname was my handle at realgm and espn before that. I wanted something new when I signed up here, but I'm still a big fan of Keith. Don't ask why. No really, don't.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Ron Cey is funny when he runs.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> but I'm still a big fan of Keith. Don't ask why. No really, don't.


Now I have to, why?


> Ron Cey is funny when he runs.


:laugh:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

step said:


> Now I have to, why?


Well, there was this night in a hotel roo....I've already said too much.

actually, I just decided to pull for the guy when he was the last draft pick of the dynasty era and got into about 6 games during the 98 season when the Bulls were up by 30. I never thought he was very good, basically an unathletic PF in a SG's body, but he was an underdog. He had one or two decent games during the 50 game season. I was so proud of him. Then he got cut.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nothing exciting or sexy about mine.

JNR: My initials.
JR: I am a junior, sharing the same name as my dad.
79: The year I was born.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I was into Tom Clancy novels when I was younger. Loved the whole Jack Ryan series but was never able to finish Rainbow 6.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

My handle actually stems from the name of a WCW wrestler in the mid 90s called The Shockmaster. He was extraordinaily hyped up and then during his debut entrance he tripped and fell down the ramp. Hence, T.Shock.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Because it sounded better than "Out of Paper"


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Good Hope is a very small place in Illinois (ironic?). I teach physics in the university just south of there.

Good Hope is also my "agenda" in posting. Hope and faith are something that should be practiced, and I'm practicing on what has been a pretty hopeless cause till recently. Not "blind hope", but eyes wide open "good hope". :smile:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Because it sounded better than "Out of Paper"


I've been curious if your name is specifically in reference to the movie "Office Space."

"PC LOAD LETTER, WTF's that mean?"


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chifaninca - Obvious Award Winner-

I was born in Chicago, am a Die Hard Chicago Sports Fan.

and I live in Sunny Southern California.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I've been a long time video gamer. When I was real young and all they had was arcade games they always had three spots to enter your sig, I always used ACE...my stepdad used to call me that sometimes and I liked the fighter pilot type connotations. I kept using that id when I had a nintendo & a ps, then a ps2, xbox, xbox 360. So, when I came online obviously most of the monikers simply entitled "ACE" were taken so I added the 20004u thing because I started posting online in the 2000's.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I've been curious if your name is specifically in reference to the movie "Office Space."
> 
> "PC LOAD LETTER, WTF's that mean?"


Contrary to popular belief, it's actually not (I probably received 10-15 PMs over the years asking me this). The vague printer error "PC Load Letter" was always somewhat of a running joke with a couple friends and I because it's just such a stupid way to tell people the printer needs more printer. Anyway, while it didn't originate from that movie, that scene may have encouraged me to use it as a screen name.

It was also a better alternative to my original screen name idea of "Big Don Studd" (which I'm sure I'd also have to explain had I chosen it).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Because it sounded better than "Out of Paper"


I disagree. "Out of Paper" is WAYYYY better sounding than "PC Load Letter."


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I chose this name back when what was supposed to be the Glorious Season of the 3Cs was about to start and everyone was picking the Bulls to make a playoff run and our dreams of Curry being Shaq-lite, Chandler being somewhere between Ben Wallace and David Robinson, and Jamal being a skinnier, better-shooting Penny Hardaway were still in full bloom. I actually expected that team to adminster many a ViciousFlogging to their opponents. ehhh, not so much.
> 
> My subname was my handle at realgm and espn before that. I wanted something new when I signed up here, but I'm still a big fan of Keith. Don't ask why. No really, don't.


Should change handle to *ViciouslyFlogged!*



My last name is *Wynn!* and I am a fan of the Bull! Guess I could have gotten more imaginative, but gratuitous imagination is just as infantile and self serving as gratuitous sex and violence -- IMHO.... 

_...feel free to post violently nude portraits in the "what do you look like" sequel to this thread!_


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

CIMA is a japanese professional wrestler that wrestles over in Japan. He's pretty much a badass.

<img src=http://www.accelerator3359.com/Wrestling/pictures/cima.jpg>


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Wynn said:


> _...feel free to post violently nude portraits in the "what do you look like" sequel to this thread!_


Why wait?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Because it sounded better than "Out of Paper"


What the heck is up man. How's life, Mr. Ledbetter?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Why wait?


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to *Ron Cey!* again."

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

_Posts like this will get you darned straight to heck!_


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I probably don't need to explain this.

I wanted a pun and the good ones were taken.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

it's my name 

and also one of my favorite songs by Tool.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

My mom lived in South Bend for the first 22 years of her life.

My dad went to the University of Notre Dame.

So the screen name "ND Is Tops" was going to end up mine one way or the other. :biggrin:


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

LGTwins.

Obviously, because I am a father of twin lady girls?

Well, I wish that was the real reason.

LG Twins was and IS the name of my favorite pro-baseball team in my homecountry.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

When I was a little kid, I was watching a Notre Dame game on NBC, and there was an offensive lineman named Mike Rosenthal, and I thought that was a cool last name, and so, ever since, I've used that as my online moniker for any website, and I figured I'd add an extra L because...............still figuring that one out.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mine's my first name spelled backwards. I have enough trouble remembering signons and passwords. :biggrin:


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

WestHigh for the best high school in our city and Hawk for the Jayhawks, of course :biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Mine's my first name spelled backwards. I have enough trouble remembering signons and passwords. :biggrin:


And I thought you were Spock's fourth cousin on his mother's side of the family.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mine is after what John Paxson hates.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Mine is obviously related to "He got Game" which is why I also have a picture of Ray Allen in my avatar, even though I'm not the biggest fan of his game.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i am da grinch because grinch is my nickname


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> My handle actually stems from the name of a WCW wrestler in the mid 90s called The Shockmaster. He was extraordinaily hyped up and then during his debut entrance he tripped and fell down the ramp. Hence, T.Shock.












You want a piece of me????


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I actually "inherited" the screen name Rhyder in '96. My best friend from Middle and High School was the first one to show me how to use the Internet for recreation. The first time I was ever saw anyone online live and in person was watching this friend in a chat room. He chose the handle, Rhyder, which was his favorite character on some Jap-Animation series he watched regularly.

During my freshman year in college, my friend passed away while attending a family reunion in the Carribean after contracting some rare form of meningitis. Shortly thereafter, I wanted to create an ID for Yahoo Messenger to talk to people back home and decided to use Rhyder in his honor. I've used that as my net handle ever since.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Should change handle to *ViciouslyFlogged!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine is Sheed! Cause Rasheed Wallace is my Favorite Player


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Dang Nabbit, but change one of the [email protected]!!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Every team needs "the X-Factor" to win.


----------



## MuresansThimble (Nov 16, 2005)

i started thinking about how if Gheorghe Muresan were sewing, he would have to use a very very large thimble. because he is so big.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blech, mine's not so great. Essentially, back in 6th or 7th grade (can't recall), I was being my typically obnoxious self and bothering various classmates of mine (naturally they were too nice to tell me so, but in many cases it was clear). I decided I'd borrow something from the Simpsons, though I'm not exactly sure why anymore I chose this particular bit. Probably something insignificant at the time reminded me of the episode, or maybe I had just seen it. Could be anything really. But back to that...the episode where Troy McClure (sp?) was in the Planet of the Apes musical where they sang the Dr. Zaius song inspired me to copy the tune outright while giving it my name and making it fit to the rhyme scheme. Jose, my name, was easy to get in there, and the -us came with the rhyme. I'm not really sure where the king came from. At some point I was calling myself the king of food, but I think that was entirely unrelated. I'm not sure.

The clean, simple version for those of you who may prefer: Dr. Zaius song from Simpsons -> King Joseus (to rhyme)


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I chose BullsAttitude because

1. I've been a Bulls fan since 1987
2. Attitude was my ring name when I was pro wrestler on the indy circuit

Plus, I believe attitude can take you a long way in anything you do.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Blech, mine's not so great. Essentially, back in 6th or 7th grade (can't recall), I was being my typically obnoxious self and bothering various classmates of mine (naturally they were too nice to tell me so, but in many cases it was clear). I decided I'd borrow something from the Simpsons, though I'm not exactly sure why anymore I chose this particular bit. Probably something insignificant at the time reminded me of the episode, or maybe I had just seen it. Could be anything really. But back to that...the episode where Troy McClure (sp?) was in the Planet of the Apes musical where they sang the Dr. Zaius song inspired me to copy the tune outright while giving it my name and making it fit to the rhyme scheme. Jose, my name, was easy to get in there, and the -us came with the rhyme. I'm not really sure where the king came from. At some point I was calling myself the king of food, but I think that was entirely unrelated. I'm not sure.
> 
> The clean, simple version for those of you who may prefer: Dr. Zaius song from Simpsons -> King Joseus (to rhyme)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mikedc again.


 :king:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> King Joseus


Damn you, I've got that stuck in my head now.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Mine is the area of South Africa where I spent my childhood and teenage years. Kwa is the Zulu word for place, and Zulu is the local tribe. The region used to be known as Zululand but more recently has been known as KwaZulu. Incidently, the Zulus were probably the best warriors in Africa, and inflicted the biggest ever defeat on a colonial army when they absolutely slam-dunked the British at the battle of Isandhlwana.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> Mine is the area of South Africa where I spent my childhood and teenage years. Kwa is the Zulu word for place, and Zulu is the local tribe. The region used to be known as Zululand but more recently has been known as KwaZulu. Incidently, the Zulus were probably the best warriors in Africa, and inflicted the biggest ever defeat on a colonial army when they absolutely slam-dunked the British at the battle of Isandhlwana.


I kinda figured that's what your name meant, and I think it's awesome


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

I immigrated to this country some years ago, and absolutely love it here. Many Americans take for granted how blessed they are. My first few years here were spent in South Bend, IN - where most folks follow Chicago teams. So I became a Bulls fan (and Bears and Sox), and have been so ever since, even though I no longer live in the mid-west.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Machinehead - in tribute to Deep Purple and the album "Machinehead" which is probably one of best rock albums that's ever been made 

SausageKingofChicago- in tribute to Matthew Broderick masquerading as this fictious "somebody"( Abe Frohman ) to score a free lunch in some up market noshery in the immortal 80's classic - Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## rekrap (Nov 5, 2004)

Most people giggle at this but it is just my last name backwards and unfortunately what a lot of my buds call me.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Machinehead said:


> SausageKingofChicago- in tribute to Matthew Broderick masquerading as this fictious "somebody"( Abe Frohman ) to score a free lunch in some up market noshery in the immortal 80's classic - Ferris Bueller's Day Off


Chez Lui, the restaurant in Ferris Bueller, was clearly intended to be the famed Chez Paul, at Rush and Erie (closed mid-90's). Once considered the pinnacle of upscale dining in Chicago (long since surpassed by Charlie Trotter's, Everest, Trio et al) Chez Paul's finest moment was when Jake and Elwood courted its Maitre D, Mr. Fabulous, to rejoin the band.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> 2. Attitude was my ring name when I was pro wrestler on the indy circuit



of course it was! i think this is fantastic. rep for that!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I described my SN choice on the OT board, but it doesnt hurt to share with others...back in the late 90s i adored REM, and made an email account with remlover, and ever since then, that name has stuck with me and become a force of habit when entering message boards or whatever. 

I do not love REM anymore. I am just an remLIker now (The last 3 albums have been horrible and have stripped away the love from the relationship).

If i could pick a new name i would go with something tough...like Warhawks, or some other flying creature...how about Seagull?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

remlover said:


> I described my SN choice on the OT board, but it doesnt hurt to share with others...back in the late 90s i adored REM, and made an email account with remlover, and ever since then, that name has stuck with me and become a force of habit when entering message boards or whatever.
> 
> I do not love REM anymore. I am just an remLIker now (The last 3 albums have been horrible and have stripped away the love from the relationship).
> 
> If i could pick a new name i would go with something tough...like Warhawks, or some other flying creature...how about Seagull?


If you would like a new username, you can PM me with a request...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> I probably don't need to explain this.
> 
> I wanted a pun and the good ones were taken.


And could you also explain the ostrich in your avatar?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Showtyme was actually a name given to me by a friend of mine that wanted to pretend to be a rapper. I was supposed to be his wingman, so I needed a cool name. Showtyme is easy to rhyme, so we used that.

Pretty lame, but it stuck so I kept it. I'm not a big Showtime Lakers fan, or anything like that.

sHoWtYme got you up in mah rhyme
i got moves that are fly
but i can stop on a dime
and be sublime, all the time


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> Mine is the area of South Africa where I spent my childhood and teenage years. Kwa is the Zulu word for place, and Zulu is the local tribe. The region used to be known as Zululand but more recently has been known as KwaZulu. Incidently, the Zulus were probably the best warriors in Africa, and inflicted the biggest ever defeat on a colonial army when they absolutely slam-dunked the British at the battle of Isandhlwana.


 Jambo!

Nimehamia Arusha.

Habana ninasema Kiswahili.


----------



## obermotz (Oct 20, 2004)

obermotz : german word - boss character at the end of levels in videogames. I used to play a lot back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

it was in a thread for a slogan for the 04/05 season...
i suggested.. *"ben & deng will make you.....(anything that rhymes?)"*

then TripleDouble double came up with *"BenDengGo..?"*

i loved it so i chosed it as my new username.

so for me it actually stands for
*Ben* Gordon
+
Luol *Deng*
+
*Go* Bulls!
=
*BenDengGo*

and it rhymes with the notorious pornstar mandingo, lol


i'd like to use this opportunity to thank TripleDouple for coming up with this name. :worship:


if someone loves the name so much, he can actually take DengGordon....which sound pretty good itself


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Two usernames I always wondered about:

Vin Diesel
FJ_of_Rockaway

(yes, I'm kidding about both)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> You want a piece of me????


Suprisingly I wear that same outfit on occasions.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

badfish is the name of a kick-butt song from a kick-butt group, Sublime. I picked up the handle for some of the online poker sites I've played on going back 5 or 6 years. "Fish" being a derogatory term for weak poker players. "Bad-Fish" being a double negative that is lost on most. 

Link to Sublime site:

http://sublimespot.com/sublime/


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

badfish said:


> badfish is the name of a kick-butt song from a kick-butt group, Sublime. I picked up the handle for some of the online poker sites I've played on going back 5 or 6 years. "Fish" being a derogatory term for weak poker players. "Bad-Fish" being a double negative that is lost on most.
> 
> Link to Sublime site:
> 
> http://sublimespot.com/sublime/


Hope you are a loose player to allow your name a chance to give you some extra edge :biggrin:


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Hope you are a loose player to allow your name a chance to give you some extra edge :biggrin:


Loose enough at times to be called some pretty nasty names. :biggrin:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

badfish said:


> Loose enough at times to be called some pretty nasty names. :biggrin:


Taken as a standalone comment, for your sake, I hope this is not you...


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Taken as a standalone comment, for your sake, I hope this is not you...



LOL. :biggrin: "Freak!"


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Chez Lui, the restaurant in Ferris Bueller, was clearly intended to be the famed Chez Paul, at Rush and Erie (closed mid-90's). Once considered the pinnacle of upscale dining in Chicago (long since surpassed by Charlie Trotter's, Everest, Trio et al) Chez Paul's finest moment was when Jake and Elwood courted its Maitre D, Mr. Fabulous, to rejoin the band.


Yo..how much for your women ?

Your wife ..you daughters.. sell them to me !!!! HeHaheeehhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

It was PeeWee Herman too that they ordered the bottle of Dom Perignon from if you look closely


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Two usernames I always wondered about:
> 
> Vin Diesel
> FJ_of_Rockaway
> ...


Well for the record ..FJ was a compressed reference to Fat Jerry ( Jerry Krause ) and Rockaway picked up the J 

But Rockaway was a special shout to Rockaway NY... and specifically the Ramones classic - Rockaway Beach


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, my screen name comes from the brand of speakers my dad bought me for the PC. So I thought it would be funny to use that name. I think it sounds cool, as well. It has a good ring to it. 

POWERWOOFER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Not too interesting. My heritage is Scottish (consequently the Mc-), although I'm probably 10th generation Canadian-American. The -Bulls component is obvious (and easy to remember).


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

I was a mean field hockey girl. The bully of the bully.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Gary Payton


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

"Mad Cows" because my mother-in-law heard me blow my nose while she was on the phone with my spouse and asked if there was a herd of cows in the house.
"playing point" because I can't picture a cow playing center.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Pay Ton said:


> Gary Payton


 yeah but why did you split it? pay ton of money?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

bullsger - the ger stands only for germany, because I'm from germany


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

truebluefan is not with Kentucky. 

When the Bulls were disbanned I took on the name. I am not a bandwagon fan. I am a bulls fan. A trueblue fan so to speak in terms of being loyal.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Tom Boerwinkle = #1
> 
> Well, not really. I always thought the much maligned center was underrated, and the #1 designation was intended to overcompensate in the other direction, in a tongue-in-cheek manner. I do think its unfortunate that he doesn't get more props.
> 
> ...


you also look very similar to tommy b.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> you also look very similar to tommy b.











The real Tom Boerwinkle










Me



The resemblence really is uncanny, isn't it?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> The real Tom Boerwinkle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> The real Tom Boerwinkle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one of those "all white guys look alike" type threads?!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Fortunately, not a medical thing.

Born and raised on the North Side of Chicago. Got married to a South Side girl who considered the North Side to be one big den of iniquity and had no intention of living there. Being a pretty easy going guy (and afflicted by more than a mild case of the hots for the girl), I agreed to move to the South Side, which I soon learned was like moving to a different planet. People I met kept calling me a "South Sider" and I kept correcting them. Twenty-five years later, I still consider myself a "transplanted North Sider."


----------



## bullsnation (Sep 1, 2005)

My name, well i've been a bulls fan my entire life. I live in New York and being that we here at the board are ether from Chi-town or somewhere else, I thought ''Bulls Nation''. The Raiders have a nation, Red Sox have a nation, why can't we. The Bulls have an international following (thank you number 23). I bleed Red & Black. :yes:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> The real Tom Boerwinkle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wierd thing is that you deliberately try to dress like him.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Mostly I wanted to pay some tribute to the mid-70's Bulls without going for one of the more obvious faces of that team -- Sloan, Van Lier, Love, Motta.


What about Scott May?

My earliest sports memories are of the 1974-1975 Indiana men's basketball team. I was born in Indiana, but my family left the state five months later (that was probably the most important thing that ever happened to me, but I digress). A few years later, my dad and I began to watch college basketball together on weekends, and I became obsessed with this really good team -- with funny warm-up pants and a crazy coach -- that was from the place where I was born. 

As I began to understand the game better over the subsequent season and half, Scott May became my first favorite athlete, and he's why I became a Bulls fan. I understand now why he didn't have a great pro career, but it genuinely troubled me at the time (and earned me incredible amounts of scorn from grammar school classmates whose favorites were future HOFers like Dr. J and Bill Walton and Havlicek and so on).


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> What about Scott May?


1. I wanted a player who had been on the team that "almost made it."

2. Even if I wanted the name, some dude that registered a month before me already had it.

and

3. Its not as fun to say as "Boerwinkle"


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm a vertebrate paleontologist and geology instructor, but everyone and their dog already has like 1000 T. rex screen names, so I thought of a much less obvious, fossil-related name that also sounds like it could be a computer virus. Cyanobacteria is a name for single-celled, blue-green algae that formed mounds in shallow oceans and ruled the world before the days of photosynthesis and the toxic release of oxygen into the atmosphere. Their fossillized, layered mounds can be found all over the world from rocks as old as 3 billion years old. There are still a few remote, anoxic corners of the world that Cyanobacteria still inhabit today... HEY YOU IN THE BACK ROW! WAKE UP!!!! OK, class dismissed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Machinehead said:


> Machinehead - in tribute to Deep Purple and the album "Machinehead" which is probably one of best rock albums that's ever been made
> 
> SausageKingofChicago- in tribute to Matthew Broderick masquerading as this fictious "somebody"( Abe Frohman ) to score a free lunch in some up market noshery in the immortal 80's classic - Ferris Bueller's Day Off


I thought so! I absolutely loved Deep Purple back in the day!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> I thought so! I absolutely loved Deep Purple back in the day!


What do you mean back in the day bro ?

Deep Purple = Perpetual Cool

:biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> What do you mean back in the day bro ?
> 
> Deep Purple = Perpetual Cool
> 
> :biggrin:












:rock:


Nobody gonna take my car 
I'm gonna race it to the ground 
Nobody gonna beat my car 
It's gonna break the speed of sound 
Oooh it's a killing machine 
It's got everything 
Like a driving power big fat tyres 
and everything 

I love it and I need it 
I bleed it yeah it's a wild hurricane 
Alright hold tight 
I'm a highway star 

Nobody gonna take my girl 
I'm gonna keep her to the end 
Nobody gonna have my girl 
She stays close on every bend 
Oooh she's a killing machine 
She's got everything 
Like a moving mouth body control 
and everything 

I love her I need her 
I seed her 
Yeah She turns me on 
Alright hold on tight 
I'm a highway star 

Nobody gonna take my head 
I got speed inside my brain 
Nobody gonna steal my head 
Now that I'm on the road again 
Oooh I'm in heaven again I've got everything 
Like a moving ground an open road 
and everything 

I love it and I need it 
I seed it 
Eight cylinders all mine 
Alright hold on tight 
I'm a highway star 

Nobody gonna take my car 
I'm gonna race it to the ground 
Nobody gonna beat my car 
It's gonna break the speed of sound 
Oooh it's a killing machine 
It's got everything 
Like a driving power big 
fat tyres and everything 

I love it and I need it 
I bleed it 
Yeah it's a wild hurricane 
Alright hold on tight 
I'm a highway star 
I'm a highway star 
I'm a highway star 

:rock:


----------

